# Smartphone - wenn Eltern plötzlich 900 Euro zahlen sollen



## Reducal (15 August 2012)

> *Hilfe, unser Smartphone ruiniert uns!*Wenn Eltern plötzlich 900 Euro zahlen sollen
> 
> 
> > AKTE 20.12
> > Di 14.08.2012 | 22:20


Einmerker zur Sendung: http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/sendungen/akte-20-1224

Sendung verpasst? Wann wird der Beitrag verfügbar sein?


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2012)

> aufgrund eines Feiertages in München/Bayern kommen die gestrigen Beiträge erst morgen am Donnerstag im Laufe des Vormittags online. Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis & beste Grüße. Ihre akte-Redaktion


Dann war ja heute wieder Bayern wecken angesagt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2012)

@redu:
http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/video/akte-vom-14-august-ganze-folge
so bei 19 min etwa
[email protected]


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2012)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Und wieder einmal mehr zeigt es sich, dass nicht hinter jeder Abzockerei ein x-beliebiger Betrüger steckt. Viele Verbraucher meinen, dass sie bei überhöhten Rechnungen auf betrügerische Weise z. B. durch einen Telefonhacker geprellt worden sind. In Wirklichkeit sind in den allermeisten Fällen immer die Verbraucher selbst, in Verbindung mit dem Provider für die Buchungen verantwortlich. Lediglich bei Vertragsdrückern gibt es evtl. ein Quentchen krimineller Energie.


----------

